
In the open-plan office, wireless headphones are the new cubicles - yarapavan
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/04/airpods-open-plan-offices/588112/
======
joezydeco
My new office is full of people with wireless noise-cancelling headphones.
Which sounds pleasant until people start firing up conference calls with other
remote workers.

The lack of auditory feedback to the ears results in people talking 2 or 3
times louder than if they were on a wired telephone (and we have none of
those).

I complain about the noise level and the response from management has been
“well, maybe you should get some noise-canceling headphones”

This is fucking madness.

~~~
AvocadoPanic
It's poor planning. Sidetone is the feedback they're missing and is adjustable
in some systems.

~~~
joezydeco
Some, but not all. So it’s no help at all.

------
iwasakabukiman
People are trying to recreate the barriers that were removed. I don’t blame
them.

I know that an open office environment is absolutely not for me. I value being
able to close my door and focus on my work without others bothering me.

It also means that I don’t have to constantly spend energy worrying that
everyone will see every single thing that’s on my computer screen.

------
leesec
Yeah, my current choices are music in headphones or office noise, neither of
which is silence, which is a shame.

~~~
doyoulikeworms
How do you feel about earplugs?

A pair of high quality earplugs can do wonders, though I only know this
because I had a coworker that swore by them. I prefer in-ear headphones and
music, personally.

------
vbuwivbiu
without the physical boundary

which matters

